# Sony Vaio Laptop Partition ... Is Gone?



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

My computer wouldn't boot so I decided to try the F10 key to restore my computer. No luck. Instead of getting to the recovery screen, it gives me a message:

[ /DETECHAL /MINIT RDIMAGEOFFSET=8192 RDIMAGELENGTH=3161088 RDPATH=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\SOURCES\vrc.wim

I contacted Sony and they're sending out restore discs. Will this fix my problem?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If the recovery partition is corrupt/damaged then you will need the discs that Sony 

is shipping to resolve your issue.

The error looks like a bad image of the recovery partiton.


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the response. I'm hoping it will work. The damn discs cost $45 dollars.


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

Got the discs, no luck. I put it in and get "Windows Boot Manager"

Start VAIO Recovery Center
Repair Windows Vista (64-Bit)

I've tried both. Nomatter which I try, it says "Windows is loading files..." and then takes me to the black screen with the green bar. It never boots.

I did notice these discs are for the model VGN-NW100J rather than the VGN-NW150J though. Could that maybe be why?

Or is this a hard drive problem or something?


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

I tried recovery disc 2. For this disc, it says CDBOOT: Couldn't find BOOTMGR. The first disc worked fine, but not this one.

Recovery disc 3 gives me the same error.

Are these discs screwed up, is my laptop, or what?

I don't know if I should bother with the NW150J recovery discs. Will there be any difference?

I just tried Directory Service Repair. After loading Windows Files, it tool me to a black screen saying "The system is booting in safemode." ... But it's not.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Boot into the BIOS and check to see if the HDD is being detected.

Run the manufacturer diagnostics on the HDD.


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

I got it to work. Hopefully it doesn't crash again. If it does, I'd have to think there's some kind of hardware problem that's not showing up in the tests.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Okay. What did you have to do? 

Keep us posted and come back if any issue.


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

Just had to be patient. The first recovery disc wound up working, but I had to just. Wait awhile. It took a lot longer than anticipated.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

glad you got it sorted.


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

Woke up this morning, went to log into my account, and the screen for the password entering didn't come up. Turned offmy laptop, and here we go again. Made that cat meow sound when I turned it off. I turned it on, hit F10 at the Vaio screen, and get

Partition: 2
Hard Disk: 910079b7

[ /NOEXECUTE=OPTIN

...and now I have to restore again. I did a diagnostics test last time around, and apparently there is no hardware problem.

What's causing this then!?

Computer's working, but if I open System Restore my computer freezes. I'm scanning right now with RegAlive and it's showing 5000+ errors on my computer.

...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

we do not recommend the use of registry cleaners

did you run the diagnostics from the h/drive manufacturer on the h/drive


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, when my computer dd this the first time, it said there were errors that could nit be fixed. This past time, it said there were no errors with the hard drive or anything. 

When I used Hatachi a little while back, it didn't recognize my hard drive at all.

I don't know what's going on. This scan you guys don't want me doing is now saying about 10,000 errors.

EDIT: I'm thinking this is a vicious virus that's simply not going away. Even after 2 restores...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

each time you over use a registry cleaner it causes corruption

there is a time and place at times for them occasionally there are safer ones to use

the registry usually looks after it self when some thing is wrong with it you will get an error message from windows saying so

try the seagate diagnostic

if it comes up clear run

chkdsk /f

if you think you are infected follow this,but after a restore i doubt you are

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

It's been scanning for awhile and I keep seeing ProxyStubClid32. I made the mistake of using a proxy a little while back.

It's been saying "Please wait while Windows configures Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable" for awhile now after downloading the Seagate thing...


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

Alright computer's... acting weird as hell. While watching any YouTube videos, often times the video will freeze, the sound will continue for a few seconds, and then ultimately, I'll have to restart my computer. This keeps happening over and over again, and I don't know what to do to fix it. I downloaded MalwareBytes because some guy at Sony recommended it awhile back. It found 10 errors, and got rid of them. However, I'm still having these problems.

...I get pop-up from Google saying "Registry Errors Found" and tells me to download a program - the program is RegAlive, which I told you guys I tried... and got so many errors, the scan never ended.

Any tips?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

ProxyStubClid32

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms688573(VS.85).aspx

Please wait while Windows configures Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable

i think something has not installed ok for this to come up

you are burning the diagnostic to cd as a image and then booting from it and not trying to install it


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

Found 1000 registry errors. Cleared them. Nothing fixed. My computer is still freezing up for no reason at all. I may need to send it in after all..


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't even go to My Computer to fix errors. I'll can't really do anything right now.


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry to triple post but can't edit, I did the Vaio Hardware Diagnostics Test and my Linear and Random Seek Tests were OK. My Funnel Seek Test failed.

= Funnel Seek Test did not pass. --- (E-HDD-003) =

=Please run Check Disk to recover the wrong sector. --- (E-HDD-005) =

EDIT: It's like I'll use the internet for 5 minutes just fine, then it will suddenly freeze, and I have to reboot. What's going on here? I also can't go to My Computer or anything at all.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run

chkdsk /f

not sure what this is,i thought it meant the heads were stuffed


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

CHKDSK is verifying the file data (stage 4 of 5)...
11 percent complete. (129107 of 164592 files processed)

I did that twice. It seems that at 129107, nothing else happens. It doesn't progress any further.


----------



## OrdealByFire (Jun 15, 2010)

Also noticed now that when I start Windows, I'm not sure if this is related or not, I get a pop-up saying "Windows cannot open this file: GLBFCE4.tmp"


----------

